# We tried Webcam



## Couple78601 (Feb 17, 2018)

We have been married for 7 years and sex slowly became boring so we decided to add little fun by watching little porn together and we loved it and it spiced up a little but that died out slowly too. One day we searching few porn stuff and suddenly found a movie where a couple were chatting with a boy about sex and slowly it became a two way nude show, we both got excited and ****ed long. Few days later I convince my wife to do chat with stranger with keeping our identities hidden and after long search we found a guy a local and from the chat website we shared skpie and we were chatting with him about normal stuff. As chat went along the guy became little excited and wanted to share cam screen. We hide our faces and agreed to do so as soon as the guy shared his screen he was nude, initially i got little embarrassed but seeing my wife eyes glued to his tool I hanged up and kiss her on the next and the moment i kissed her I found out how seduced she was. I slowly moved my hands inside her legs and she was all wet. She came close to my ears and asked my to pull off her clothes as quickly as I can. I made her nude on skype video chat and now she was folding in my arms nude infront of the stranger. The guy couldn't hold and cummed, I closed the chat and ****ed her at least 3 times that day. We felt embarrassed afterwards but never had such experienced since we are got married. I surely want to do again but reluctant to ask her about it.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

It would mean so much more if we could view the webcam video and judge for ourselves.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

@GusPolinski


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> @GusPolinski


?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple78601 said:


> We have been married for 7 years and sex slowly became boring so we decided to add little fun by watching little porn together and we loved it and it spiced up a little but that died out slowly too. One day we searching few porn stuff and suddenly found a movie where a couple were chatting with a boy about sex and slowly it became a two way nude show, we both got excited and ****ed long. Few days later I convince my wife to do chat with stranger with keeping our identities hidden and after long search we found a guy a local and from the chat website we shared skpie and we were chatting with him about normal stuff. As chat went along the guy became little excited and wanted to share cam screen. We hide our faces and agreed to do so as soon as the guy shared his screen he was nude, initially i got little embarrassed but seeing my wife eyes glued to his tool I hanged up and kiss her on the next and the moment i kissed her I found out how seduced she was. I slowly moved my hands inside her legs and she was all wet. She came close to my ears and asked my to pull off her clothes as quickly as I can. I made her nude on skype video chat and now she was folding in my arms nude infront of the stranger. The guy couldn't hold and cummed, I closed the chat and ****ed her at least 3 times that day. We felt embarrassed afterwards but never had such experienced since we are got married. I surely want to do again but reluctant to ask her about it.



Is that the official Irish translation of the 50 shades?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

It doesn't read like 50 shades, to me.


----------



## Couple78601 (Feb 17, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> It would mean so much more if we could view the webcam video and judge for ourselves.


I am not sure may be don't know.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Is that the official Irish translation of the 50 shades?


Whale oil beef hooked.


----------



## Couple78601 (Feb 17, 2018)

What does that means


----------



## Couple78601 (Feb 17, 2018)

Its pretty clear she is. She draged me to rooftop nude in the middle of the night and boy watched us all the way


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking is a moderator:

Ahem...No.


----------

